# Angeln an der  Maas( Lüttich- Oupeye, Belgien )



## kris2682 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Weiß jemand wie ist jetzt an der Mass, letztes Jahr war da Gift Unfall, darf man da jetzt angeln? Ich wollte fragen ob es möglich in der Maas(nähe Oupeye) gute fische zu fangen?


----------

